# Summer Anime 2011 |OT|



## prowler (Jul 30, 2011)

*Summer 2011 (Not including 2-cour, OVA and films)*
- [email protected] // A-1 Pictures
- Mawaru Penguin Drum // Brains Base
- Blood-C // Production I.G
- Usagi Drop // Production I.G
- Natsume Yuujinchou San // Brains Base
- Scared Seven // Sunrise
- No. 6 // BONES
- Ikoku Meiro no Croisee // Satelight
- Kamisama no Memo-chou // J.C Staff
- Dantalian no Shoka // Gainax
- Kamisama Dolls // Brain base
- Blade // Madhouse
- Mayo Chiki // Feel
- Yuru Yuri // Dogakobo
- R-15 // AIC
- Uta no Prince-sama - Maji Love 1000% // A-1 Pictures
- Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi // ZEXCS
- Nekogami Yaoyorozu // AIC Plus+
- Nyanpire The Animation // Gonzo
- Manyuu Hiken-chou // Hoods Entertainment
- Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni! // Silver Link
- Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou // DEEN
- Rou Kyuu Bu! // Studio Blanc.
- Appleseed XIII // Jinni`s Animation Studio
- Morita-san wa Mukuchi. // Seven
- Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel // J.C Staff
*---------------------------------------*
Discuss, bitch about the lateness of the thread, post a link to the thread asking what Summer anime you want to watch and claim it's the same, whatever.
Spoilers in [spoilers] or make it clear about the anime you are talking about.

*Currently watching:*
Mawaru Penguindrum
No. 6
[email protected]
Usagi Drop
Ao no Exorcist (two cour)
Nichijou (two cour)

I'm fighting off reading Usagi Drop manga to see what happens but I won't, Penguindrum just got interesting (Ep.4), No. 6 is yaoi waiting to (already has) happen, [email protected] is meh, I may pick up Blood-C.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

I will eventually watch a few series once they are complete, since i can't stand waiting for episodes, and also tend to forget what happened in the last episode.

Probably these:
Usagi Drop
Mawaru Penguindrum 
Blood-C BECAUSE CLAMP
BAKA TO TEST
No. 6
Dantalian no Shoka
Appleseed XIII

Otherwise i am just waiting for FATE MOTHERFUCKING ZERO.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2011)

Is there not one of the large pictures detailing all of it?

Edit:
http://www.moetron.com/2011/04/17/summer-2...-anime-listing/ (a quick scan reveals no warez but if I missed some please accept my apology).
Also
http://moetron.com/uploads/20110718_summer_guide.jpg (I have not checked to see if it needs a proper referrer).

Edit 2 forgot the comments.
My usual ignoring any anime set in a school protocol is in effect. This had the nice effect of more than halving the potentials.

I did not make it through Blood+ yet (and it has been about 2 years since I last tried) so I am not sure about Blood-c
Dantalian no shoka I guess I can keep an eye on to see if it turns out well but I will not be there for the premier.
No.6 could work.
Usagi Drop maybe worth looking at if I decide I have had enough action.
Appleseed XIII looks like I might have to be there from the start (or I guess now play catch up) which makes a change (not had an anime like that for me in years).
Blade I will watch because it is Blade although I do not know if I can shake the TV series (which I really liked).


----------



## luke_c (Jul 30, 2011)

SEIZON SENRYAKU

I've enjoyed this season so far, haven't dropped anything I've started yet. I'm currently watching:
Baka to Test
Dantalian no Shoka
Kamisama no Memochou
Mawaru Penguindrum
No. 6
Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou
Sacred Seven
The [email protected]

I've enjoyed all of them, but Penguindrum and No. 6 have definitely stood out for me so far. I especially like the artwork in Penguindrum.
From what I've read and heard about Blood-C it's a rather big disappointment, definitely something I won't be picking up.
Nura S2 has been good as well, It's been a bit weird integrating bits of the later manga into it so early though.
EDIT: In another note, I don't think I've ever juggled this many new shows at once (and got through them all without getting a massive backlog)

And continuing from last season:
Ao no Exorcist
Steins;Gate
Tiger & Bunny

All three of these are great, Ao no Exorcist and Steins;Gate are already in my top 10 list of favourite Anime.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm following:

*Blood-c* : 6/10, Very different than Blood and Blood+, too many Clamp shoujo feeling, If I want a shoujo I'll watch Kobato again... Though, I'll watch it for the fact that it's a Blood franchise. I want to know why and what Clamp decided to do with it. There will be a movie for 2012.
*Ikoku Meiro no Croisée* : 7/10, a little slow pace but good enough to continue watching
*Kamisama Dolls* : 8/10,  Good action and mystery
*Natsume 3* : 8/10, follow the usual series, nothing particular.
*No.6*: 7/10, looks promising but doesn't advance quickly. Mostly limited with the two main character's interaction.
*Usagi Drop* : 9/10, interesting story, nice "kid" graphics.


I watched the first episode of *Kamisama no memochou*, but I won't continue.
Fast pace, too many things to read and decipher (it's detective story), I don't want to pass my time thinking, I prefer anime easy to follow for the moment.

I may go back and watch past seasons with completed anime, it's frustrating to have to wait for the next episodes!


----------



## prowler (Jul 30, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> All three of these are great, Ao no Exorcist and Steins;Gate are already in my top 10 list of favourite Anime.


Aha, yeah Ao no Exorcist is easily one of my favourites. Reading the manga as they get released over here. Also that fucking ED2.

I'm going to watch Steins;Gate once it's finished, I hear it picks up after episode 13 or something (only watched up to 6).


----------



## luke_c (Jul 30, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up to latest on the manga here too, shame it's only monthly though.
And yeah, episode 13 of Steins;Gate is where shit gets real, then from there it's all just one big mind fuck


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm only watching Mayo Chiki! right now
Ill wait to baka to test s2 finishes airing then dl all the eps (need to find the best sub group)
heard [email protected] was horrible


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 31, 2011)

Usagi Drop has my full attention. Love it. The artstyle is fantastic.

Intrigued by Dantalian, but I don't feel like waiting for it episode by episode. So i'll likely wait till it's done releasing episodes.

Kamisama no Memo-chou  has my attention. Not watching till fully released.

Kamisama Dolls  has my attention from a purely violent point of view, and again...not watching till fully released.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 31, 2011)

you guys really gotta watch ao no exorcist  and scared seven , they  are both  amazing animes that have gone unnoticed


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just watching the following:
Blood-C 
Mayo Chiki 
The [email protected]
Usagi Drop
Baka to Test to Shokanjuu Ni!

might check out the others once they're done.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

Er...i am not sure where else to ask this, but is there a way to find out when Fate Zero will be coming out? :V

This is the anime:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fEKsjY4TWM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Cyan (Jul 31, 2011)

check anidb webpage for that anime:
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=8160
It's set to October 2011

You can also check the relation graphic.
edit: Oh, it's the prequel to Fate/stay night, I may start watching the series then.

If you have an account, you can set notification when there are releases available by subtitle teams.
You can find many more info about releases and episodes when registered.
You can create your anime list by scanning files on your computer, and set notification for the followed group only for example.


Other website maybe are doing the same thing, like myanimelist.net or animenewsnetwork.com
(I never tried these website, I know only anidb)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks! October can't come soon enough


----------



## luke_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I'm only watching Mayo Chiki! right now
> Ill wait to baka to test s2 finishes airing then dl all the eps (need to find the best sub group)
> heard [email protected] was horrible


FFFPeeps for Baka to Test S2
The 1st [email protected] episode was pretty horrible to be honest and I wasn't expecting much from it after that, but it has gotten ALOT better.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 31, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> you guys really gotta watch ao no exorcist  and sacred seven , they  are both  amazing animes that have gone unnoticed


I'm taking ao no exorcist from Hatsuyuki (hot snow?) but there's no seed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you watch it from gg ? Comments are bad for gg on this anime and each episode are 500MB.

I'm taking sacred seven from gg though. (500MB too)
Any comments on Shini-subs? I could watch both and decide myself.


----------



## prowler (Jul 31, 2011)

gg gets hate for every single show they do, it's gg.
plus they troll (commercials) so it pretty much gets everyone mad because oh my god if they have to watch one single advert who knows what will happen.

edit: also people complain about the translation but that's what they get for watching speed subs.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 31, 2011)

I watch gg for Ao and Penguindrum, they're fine. People do seem to complain about the adverts but they're funny and how can you not love MAMESHIBA


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 31, 2011)

*cough cough*....I use whiners.pro for sub recommendations first, then anidb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I have a lot to catch up to though :/


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 31, 2011)

Penguindrum and Usagi drop.


Time to rewatch GL.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep i tried to find a torrent but all of them  are like 500 mb for just one 20 min long video which is way to much , so i just watched it online


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 31, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Thanks! October can't come soon enough



Agreed.
Can't freakin' wait for Fate/zero.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 31, 2011)

Idolmaster is really good as of now, I'm thinking of buying the series on BD.

Ro-Kyu-Bu is very faithful to the novel and is pretty good, a good mix of basketball and drama but there is some fanservice inserted into it probably to sell DVDs/BDs

Ikoku Meiro no Croisee is very underrated, relaxes like ARIA, great characters.  There's also proper French being spoken.

If you want a really good harem series harem series Baby Princess is a great watch, it's the successor to Sister Princess and comes in 3D and 2D versions, no censor fog and crap either.

Stay away from R-15 and Manayuu until the DVD/BD, they have many full screen censors, R-15 is getting just as bad with this.

Fall is going to be the pits with only 1 title I really want to watch (Tamayura Hitose) and 3 others that will make good time wasters


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 4, 2011)

heard gg just makes up random subs most of the time because they cant translate properly


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> heard gg just makes up random subs most of the time because they cant translate properly


this is so true


----------



## Ikki (Aug 4, 2011)

I watched ep 1 of Sacred Seven (which you misspelled, by the way)today. It seems pretty good so far. The main character reminds me terribly of Vent from MegaMan ZXA when he transforms (they don't even look that similar, I guess it's the scarf thing). 

I might try watching Ao no Exorcist to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 4, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I watched ep 1 of Sacred Seven (which you misspelled, by the way)today. It seems pretty good so far. The main character reminds me terribly of Vent from MegaMan ZXA when he transforms (they don't even look that similar, I guess it's the scarf thing).
> 
> I might try watching Ao no Exorcist to see what all the fuss is about.


I highly recommend Ao no it's early in the series and its still good.


Babyshiba twuned into fwuits is my fav commercial.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 4, 2011)

I watched all available episode of both Ao no Exorcist and Sacred Seven.

I like a lot Ao no exorcist, it's a nice shounen. Nothing particular as there are common shounen contents, but the story is taking good shape with different characters personality. A touch of humour is present too.
It makes me remember Fairy Tail.

About Sacred Seven, I don't know if I'll continue watching. There's a little "magical girl" scene, it make me remember Mai Hime/Mai Otome when the hero need their Meisters to transform. having to rely on someone else to acquire its power is not very interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But maybe later he won't need it anymore, as the other guy can do it without the magical girl transformation scene.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone else seen [gg] Sacred Seven 05


----------



## prowler (Aug 6, 2011)

*Mawaru Penguindrum 05*

Awesome episode was awesome.
Penguin queen _(has she got a name yet?)_ I love her, she is such a bitch.



Spoiler



[title:unless gg is subtrolling,


----------

